# Programmas / Software >  Ar ko var pārkonvertēt šito???!!!

## abidox

> General
> Complete name                    : C:\2011-1-17-22-12-59.mpg
> Format                           : MPEG-PS
> File size                        : 11.2 MiB
> Duration                         : 28s 97ms
> Overall bit rate                 : 3 333 Kbps
> 
> Video
> ID                               : 224 (0xE0)
> ...


 media player classic propertijos rāda šitādus datus.

video nerāda (ir tikai skaņa)
faila izcelsme: BLAZE DTV 6.0 (ierakstīts ar šo programmu)


skatos lattelecom virszemnieci ar USB dekoderi ar augšminēto programmu - nolēmu izmēģināt ieraksta funkcīju, rakstīt raksta un itkā viss OK, skatīties ierakstu var ar to pašu blazeDTV (programma ir lietojama arī kā pleijeris), bet diemžēl citas programmas labākajā gadījumā no tā ierakstītā faila tikai skaņu nolasa.
Mēģināju ar visādiem konverteriem (pat tās pašas firmas konverteri), bet nekā.

Tāds nu lūk tas stāsts par to LTC tuparilo video formātu.
principā kādreiz gribas kādu pārraidi ierakstīt, bet ja nevar pārkonvertēt uz parasto piemēram Divx AVI tad nekas labs tur nesanāk.

Iesakiet lūdzu, kādu konverteri kurš spētu šitos failus sagremot

----------


## tornislv

Stāsts īstenībā ir par tavu Blaze "tuparilo" ieraksta formātu, nevis Lattelecom, bet par failu runājot - tas tak prasts kā 2 baiti avc aka mpeg4. meGui vai super vai dajebkas cits.

----------


## ansius

VLC spēlē?

----------


## eostrix

par pārkonvertēšanu nezinu, bet lai būtu bilde, tad pieļauju ka tev vajadzēdu kādu svaigāku codec paku novilkt un ieinstalēt.
Pašam arī agrāk bija probēmas ar tādiem video failiem, kuriem vai nu neko nerāda, vai tikai skaņu, vai arī kroplu bildi utt.

----------


## abidox

> VLC spēlē?


 uz VLC es arī varu skatīties televīziju norādot dekoderi pie capture device un norādot frekvenci.
Bet diemžēl ar VLC to brīnumu nevar ierakstīt

----------


## JDat

Use Linux???...   ::

----------


## ansius

pag ja vlc tev vinju redz kā capture device, tad pamēģiji capture iekš VirtualDub

un vlc spēj ierakstīt... RTFM

----------


## abidox

> pag ja vlc tev vinju redz kā capture device, tad pamēģiji capture iekš VirtualDub
> 
> un vlc spēj ierakstīt... RTFM


 virtualdub nemāk apieties ar dekoderi - diemžēl

kas ir RTFM?
vēl ir tāds MPC kopā ar k-lite codec pack, bet arī tur neiet (kautgan teorījā viņam ir atbalsts tādām ierīcēm)

----------


## Athlons

*RTFM* - *R*ead *T*he *F*u**ing *M*anual...  :: 
riktīgi _rēka_ parāva, kad šādu četru burtu kombināciju atradu uzspiestu uz kādas savā laikā krutas Terratec PCI skaņas kartes...   ::

----------


## abidox

Sameklēju netā itkā jaunāko 6.8 versiju K-lite codec pack - nekas nemainījās, bet ar kautkādu sPlayer viņu rāda, pamēģināju arī tādu ProgDVB, bet tur kādas problēmas ar ierakstīšanu (arī dod kautkādu nenormālu formātu formātu), bet kad ieķeksēju lai saglabā kā wmv tad pat ierakstītā faila nekur vispār nav (bet rec funkcīja itkā strādā) un vēl crack arī viņam kautkāds nekam nederīgs (agrāk man bija ar normālu bet jau tolaik tā programma neiepatikās)

kādu vēl DVB softu varētu mēģināt?

----------


## JDat

Manam Gigabyte U8000 līdzi nāca kaut kāds Cyberlink. PowerDVD PowerCinema vai kas tur bija. Var mēģināt. Varbūt strādās.

----------


## abidox

> Manam Gigabyte U8000 līdzi nāca kaut kāds Cyberlink. PowerDVD PowerCinema vai kas tur bija. Var mēģināt. Varbūt strādās.


 
Cyberlink diemžēl srādā tikai ar MPEG2 jau tika izmēģināts

----------


## tornislv

atļaušos piezīmēt ka par šo tēmu (USB DVB-T uztveršana, ieraksts un CA) būtā pirms gada bija izsmeļoša pieredzes apmaiņa...

----------


## JDat

Nu jā. Logos neesmu bakstījies ar DTV. Varbūt iet MPEG4, varbūt neiet. Nezinu.
Izmantoju: http://kaffeine.kde.org/
Tev tas noteikti nederēs.   ::  

Ja VLC māk rādīt DTV, tad VLC māk arī ierakstīt... Tā ka buries.

----------

